# stale bread house



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I went to a shop that used stale round loafs of bread in their tanks. He cuts them in half and the mice hollow it out for a home. Is this a good idea? It looked like he was using a variety of types of breads.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The mousies must have loved that!

It sounds like a lot of fun, but I would worry about them eating too much. While bread is not in and of itself bad for mousies, too much processed carbohydrates could cause digestive problems. It's never good to abruptly add large quantities of anything to an animal's diet, or a human's, for that matter.

I do give my meeces stale dried bread, but only in very small pieces, except on occasion, I may put a quarter slice in with a group tank of say, six or more, just to watch the fun. I have, on occassion, used a whole slice as a prop for a photo session, as that gets them all lined up with their wugs firmly attached to the bread.

I have read that meeces sometimes have problems when they eat fresh bread. I think the reason given was digestive difficulites caused by live yeast.

It does make me smile to think of meeces in a hollowed out loaf, though, chewing holes through the sides and sticking their little faces out.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm also thoroughly charmed by the image, but I doubt it's healthy for the mice, long-term, unless you're talking about a very small loaf and an awful lot of mice. My understanding was that fresh bread is simply more difficult for anyone to digest (humans and mice alike), so that "toast" is what's on the diet recommended for recovering tummies. BRAT is bananas-rice-applesauce-toast.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I do the same.I use brown seeded loaf.Drop it in and when you go back it's been excavated and everyone has moved in,pinkies and the lot.I've experienced no health issues and they really do enjoy it


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's adorable


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

"Brown Seeded Loaf"? :shock: Is that bread?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes.I've just nipped home with another bird casualty.Will post a pic of the bread I use before it's been used later.Brown,unsliced with different seeds mixed into it.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Great to hear that it is working so well for you.

Do the mice act different after eating the poppy seeds? :lol: :? :shock:


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I would think a high quality whole wheat bread would be a pretty decent way of changing up their diet without it being too terrible for them. I wouldn't do it with white bread, or every day, but I don't really see how it would hurt them as a once in a while treat. I might have to try this.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

If we keep this up, we'll be trading recipes for mouse house bread. :lol:


----------

